# deprofundis freely admit he were a dinosaur for new technology, please dont laugh



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Okay in 2019 I had my first cell phone and BlueTooth speakers, in 2018 I would still use a regular old school phone, Now I can carry my classical to local park, streets etc, how amazing.

Everyone start as a noob, it's a life fatality no one can escape :lol: Jesus I feel so modern, feel kind of strange hey.

Did it happen to you too, reality check?
:tiphat:


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

It may soon happen to me in regard to opening a special bank account so that the U.S. govt may give me money digitally . They seem insistent that this is how it must be . I don't really care . Otherwise I remain unplugged . I write music notes on paper with a pencil - and love my eraser . I don't mind copying and printing with a computer .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Every post I make on TC I type on my vintage typewriter, put it in an envelope and mail it to the mod team, who then post it on my behalf.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Excellent! I used my first phone with internet access to fill in the online application form to join the Luddite Society. :devil:


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Every post I make on TC I type on my vintage typewriter, put it in an envelope and mail it to the mod team, who then post it on my behalf.


Wow, talk about high maintanence! With the games you're running you must be spending all of your disposable income on postage. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I still don't have a smart phone and wish to go back to a flip phone.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

My cellphone does everything great except making phone calls.


----------

